# honda gx140 wont run.



## gunnervb55 (May 4, 2012)

Hello guys, I'm new to this sight and have a Honda problem. What i have is a gx140 that won't start. What I have done: new carb, new rings, laped valves, new spark plug, adjusted the valves, checked governor operation and adjusted. If you dump gas into the carb it will start and run great all day long, as soon as you shut it off it will not restart unless you dump gas in againe. Any ideas ?


----------



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

Sounds like it's not drawing the fuel air mix into the engine when you pull it to start. 
Once it is started and runs at normal RPM it is generating enough vacuum to pull the fuel in. 
I assume that this is a carb that you choke to start? Could there be a problem with the choke butterfly not closing enough? or is there a seperate orifice for the choke that could be plogged? 

I would also check for a vacuum leak, where the carb mounts to the engine is there a gasket missing? 

Spit


----------

